# مجموعة هائلة من الكتب كتير قوي في اجزاء



## nagopc (2 أكتوبر 2006)

تم اغلاق الموضوع مؤقتا , لحين عودة اخونا الفاضل المعطاء م هشام سمير ليتسنى له تجديد الروابط
وحرصا على وقت الاخوة الاعضاء في البحث في تلك الروابط الغير عاملة​
* * * * * * * * * * * *​
وصلتني يالاميل
Electronic Packaging Handbook 13.19 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/20307533/...ress_2000_.rar

Biomedical Engineering Handbook 49.03 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/20309732/..._CRC_2000_.rar

Fundamentals and Applicastions of Ultrasonic Waves 6.97 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/20309996/..._CRC_2002_.rar

Very Large Scale Integration Handbook 31.72 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/20311048/...ress_1999_.rar

Systems Analysis and Design 5.89 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/20311252/...ss_ 1998_.rar

The Electrical ENgineering Handbook 71.02 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/20313482/...ress_2000_.rar

Ocean Engineering Handbook 14.98 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/20319176/...ss_2 001_.rar

Shock and Vibration Handbook 11.54 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/20319399/...Hill_2002_.rar

Handbook of Mass Measurement 3.38 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/20319467/...RC_2002_ .rar

Handbook of Thermal Engineering 33.69 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/20320181/...ess__2000_.rar

Handbook of Heating, Ventilation, and Air-Conditioning 29.22 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/20320812/...s_2001__v2.rar 

Machinery Handbook 40.11 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/20321727/... l_Press_.rar

Welding of ALuminum and Its Alloy 8.72 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/20321928/...RC _2002_.rar

Root Cause Failure Analysis 15.05 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/20322247/...mann_1999_.rar

Handbook of Inorganic Chemical 6.76 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/20322418/...Hill_2003_.rar

Forensic Structural Engineering Handbook 23.34 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/20322942/...Hill_2000_.rar

Handbook of Corrosion Engineering 10.47 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/20323168/...Hill_1999_.rar

Electromagnetics Handbook 4.33 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/20323266/...ss_20 01_.rar

Handbook of Mold Tool and Die Repair Welding 7.48 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/20323742/...drew_1999_.rar

Handbook of Thermodynamic Data of Co-Polymer Solutions 1.61 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/20324777/...ress_2000_.rar

Fermentation Biochemical Engineering Handbook 30.59 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/20325692/...Ed__Noyes_.rar

Structural Engineering Handbook 28.23 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/20326475/...s_1999__v3.rar

Hanbook of Airconditioning and Refrigeration 14.56 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/20326933/...Graw_Hill_.rar

Agrochemical Pesticide Safety Handbook 25.25 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/20327619/...ress_1998_.rar

American Society of Heating, Refrigerating and Air-Conditioning Engineers Handbooks 216MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/20339544/...2000.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.de/files/20343988/...2000.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.de/files/20335259/...2000.part3.rar

Chemical Engineer's Handbook 231MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/20373580/...999_.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.de/files/20348741/...999_.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.de/files/20350257/...999_.part3.rar

Earthquake Engineering Handbook 134MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/20355008/...003_.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.de/files/20356653/...003_.part2.rar

Mechanical Engineer's Handbook 118MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/20361602/...998_.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.de/files/20362570/...998_.part2.rar

Semiconductor Physics and Devices 107MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/20367798/...003_.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.de/files/20368171/...003_.part2.rar


Pipelines & Risers
http://rapidshare.de/files/20852609/...and_Risers.rar 7.01 MB

Reciprocating Compressors - Operation & Maintenance
http://rapidshare.de/files/20853894/...aintenance.rar 25.38 MB

Turboexpanders & Process Applications
http://rapidshare.de/files/20854422/...plications.rar 9.26 MB

Fundamentals of Air Polution
http://rapidshare.de/files/20855363/...__3rd_ed._.rar 18.18 MB

Instrumentation Reference Book
http://rapidshare.de/files/20856797/...__3rd_ed._.rar 27.51 MB

Rules of Thumbs fro Chemical ENgineers
http://rapidshare.de/files/20857774/...__3rd_ed._.rar

Compressors - Selection & Sizing
http://rapidshare.de/files/20859332/...__2nd_ed._.rar 30.52 MB

Advanced Control Engineering
http://rapidshare.de/files/20859429/... gineering.rar 2.14 MB

Serious Incident Prevention
http://rapidshare.de/files/20859750/...__2nd_ed._.rar 5.35 MB

Petroleum Geology pf the SOuth Caspian Basin
http://rapidshare.de/files/20860169/...pian_Basin.rar 8.04 MB

Handbook of Chemical Processing Equipment
http://rapidshare.de/files/20860701/..._Equipment.rar 9.50 MB

Handbook of Hazardous Chemical Properties
http://rapidshare.de/files/20862410/...Properties.rar 31.30 MB

Handbook of AIr Pollution Prevention & Control
http://rapidshare.de/files/20862886/..._Control.ra r 8.83 MB

Handbook of Water & Wastewater Treatment Technologies
http://rapidshare.de/files/20863482/...nolo gies.rar 11.13 MB

Non-Newtonian Flow in the Process Industries
http://rapidshare.de/files/20863602/...dustries .rar 2.27 MB

Computational Rheology for Pipeline & Annular Flowhttp://rapidshare.de/files/20863673/CHIN__W._C.__2000_._Computational_Rheolo gy_for_Pipeline_and_Annular_Flow.rar 1.35 MB

Quantitative Methods in Reservoir Engineering
http://rapidshare.de/files/20863784/...ngineering.rar 2.14 MB

Modeling of Chemical Kinetics & Reactor Design
http://rapidshare.de/files/20866350/...tor_Design.rar 11.73 MB

Composition & Properties of Drilling & Completion Fluids
http://rapidshare.de/files/20877208/...__5th_ed._.rar 32.06 MB

Extractive ****llurgy of Copper
http://rapidshare.de/files/20877508/...__4th_ed._.rar 5.88 MB

Dust Explosions in the Process Industries
http://rapidshare.de/files/20878306/...__3rd_ed._.rar 14.96 MB

Fundamentals & Technology of Combustion
http://rapidshare.de/files/20879928/...Combustion.rar 14.75 MB

Principles of Applied Reservoir Simulation
http://rapidshare.de/files/20882008/...__2nd_ed._.rar 24.70 MB

Hazardous Waste Compliance
http://rapidshare.de/files/20882094/...Compliance.rar 1.86 MB

An Introduction to Chemical Engineering Analysis
http://rapidshare.de/files/20882513/...H EMATICA.rar 8.29 MB

Probablistic Safety Assessment in the Chemical and Nuclear Industries
http://rapidshare.de/files/20884414/...Industries.rar 41.94 MB

Fluidization Dynamics - A Predictive Theory
http://rapidshare.de/files/20884483/...ive_Theory.rar 1.56 MB

Industrial Ventilation Design Guidebook
http://rapidshare.de/files/20887004/..._Guidebook.rar 60.28 MB

Advanced Blowout & Well Control
http://rapidshare.de/files/20887425/...ll_Control.rar 10.86 MB

Crystallization Process System
http://rapidshare.de/files/20887505/...ss_Systems.rar 1.95 MB

What Went Wrong - Case Histories of Process Plant Disasters
http://rapidshare.de/files/20888033/...__4th_ed._.rar 12.58 MB

Learning From Accidents
http://rapidshare.de/files/20888103/...__3rd_ed._.rar 1.15 MB

Thermodynamics of Systems COntaining Flexible Chain Polymers
http://rapidshare.de/files/20888672/...n_Polymers.rar 13.36 MB

Gas Purification
http://rapidshare.de/files/20889680/...5t h_ed._.rar 27.02 MB

Loss Prevention in the Process Industries
http://rapidshare.de/files/20891152/...3_vols. _.rar 24.73 MB

Centrigfugal Pumps - Design & Application
http://rapidshare.de/files/20892293/...__2nd_ed._.rar 32.96 MB

Electrostatic Hazards
http://rapidshare.de/files/20894715/..._Haza rds.rar 1.58 MB 

Standard Handbook of Petroleum & Natural Gas Engineering
http://rapidshare.de/files/20900718/... _2_vols._.rar 39.12 MB

Hazardous Waste Handbook for Health & Safety
http://rapidshare.de/files/20900880/...3rd_ed._.r ar 6.57 MB

Chemistry of Petrochemical Processes
http://rapidshare.de/files/20901001/...__2nd_ed._.rar 4.46 MB

Pipeline Rules of Thumb Handbook
http://rapidshare.de/files/20901615/...__5th_ed._.rar 28.24 MB

Pressure Vessel Design Manual
http://rapidshare.de/files/20901789/...__3rd_ed._.rar 9.20 MB

Crystallization
http://rapidshare.de/files/20902115/...4 th_ed._.rar 4.96 MB

Nuclear Energy - AN Introduction to the Concepts Systems
http://rapidshare.de/files/20902244/...__5th_ed._.rar 6.67 MB

Geologic Analysis of Naturally Fractured Reservoir
http://rapidshare.de/files/20902370/...2nd_e d._.rar 5.53 MB

Estimator's Piping Man-Hour Manual
http://rapidshare.de/files/20902608/...__5th_ed._.rar 11.34 MB

Pipe Drafting & Design
http://rapidshare.de/files/20904092/...__2nd_ed._.rar 71.81 MB​


----------



## nagopc (2 أكتوبر 2006)

*ج2*

Pipe LIne Corrosion & Cathodic Protection
http://rapidshare.de/files/20904212/...__3rd_ed._.rar 6.57 MB

Adhesion Science & Engineering
http://rapidshare.de/files/20904876/...__2_vols._.rar 31.64 MB

Computational Flow Modeling for Chemical Reactor Engineering
http://rapidshare.de/files/20905047/...ineeri ng.rar 7.53 MB

Biomaterials Science - An Introduction to Materials in Medicine
http://rapidshare.de/files/20905929/...Medicin e.rar 36.68 MB

Environmental Control in Petroleum Engineering
http://rapidshare.de/files/20906202/...ngineering.rar 11.17 MB

Coulson Richardson's Chemical Engineering Volume 4
http://rapidshare.de/files/20906246/...Volume_4.r ar 1.42 MB

Coulson Richardson's Chemical Engineering Volume 2
http://rapidshare.de/files/20906540/... 5th_ed._.rar 12.06 MB

Shale Shakers & Drilling Fluid Systems
http://rapidshare.de/files/20906792/...id_Systems.rar 10.73 MB

Fluid Catalytic Cracking Handbook
http://rapidshare.de/files/20907133/...__2nd_ed._.rar 12.64 MB

Chemical Process Safety - Learning from Case Histories
http://rapidshare.de/files/20907573/..._Histories.rar 17.14 MB

Pumping Station & Design
http://rapidshare.de/files/20908257/...__2nd_ed._.rar 24.04 MB

Introduction to Colloid & SUrface Chemistry
http://rapidshare.de/files/20908741/...__4th_ed._.rar 15.82 MB

Mathematica by Example
http://rapidshare.de/files/20908852/..._rev._ed._.rar 3.12 MB

Heat Transfer Handbook
http://rapidshare.de/files/20909482/...Handbook .rar 19.49 MB

Transport Phenomena
http://rapidshare.de/files/20910082/... _2nd_ed._.rar 18.93 MB

Organic Chemistry
http://rapidshare.de/files/20911224/...hemistry.ra r 31.60 MB

Chemical Engineering Fluid Mechanics
http://rapidshare.de/files/20911370/...__2nd_ed._.rar 3.99 MB

Mastering Mathematica - Programming Methods & Applications
http://rapidshare.de/files/20911519/...ications.ra r 3.58 MB

Numerical Analysis using MATLAB & Spreadsheets
http://rapidshare.de/files/20911689/...2nd_ed._ .rar 4.24 MB

Handbook of Thermal Engineering
http://rapidshare.de/files/20912936/...ngineering.rar 32.87 MB

Computer Science with Mathematica
http://rapidshare.de/files/20913117/...ATHEMATICA.rar 4.59 MB

Applied Mathematics & Modeling for Chemcial Engineers
http://rapidshare.de/files/20913956/..._Engineers.rar 20.78 MB

Circuit Analysis - Theory & Practice
http://rapidshare.de/files/20914753/...__3rd_ed._.rar 17.37 MB

Corrosion
http://rapidshare.de/files/20916557/...__2_vols._.rar 43.23 MB

Chemical Process - Design & Integration
http://rapidshare.de/files/20916570/...ntegration.rar 0.31 MB

Renewable Energy
http://rapidshare.de/files/20917311/...3 rd_ed._.rar 18.34 MB

Chemical Thermodynamics of MAterials - Macro & Micro Aspects
http://rapidshare.de/files/20917490/...ic_Aspects.rar 3.70 MB

Solid-Liquid Separation
http://rapidshare.de/files/20917642/...__4th_ed._.rar 3.31 MB

Pipeline Pigging Technology
http://rapidshare.de/files/20918415/...__2nd_ed._.rar 18.02 MB

Modelling in Transport Phenomena
http://rapidshare.de/files/20918838/...l_Approach.rar 6.82 MB

Handbook of Chemical Reactive Hazards
http://rapidshare.de/files/20919797/...__2_vols._.rar 6.06 MB

Techniques for Adaptive Control
http://rapidshare.de/files/20919943/...ve_Control.rar 3.01 MB

Handbook of Cathodic Corrosion Protection
http://rapidshare.de/files/20920525/...3rd_ed._.ra r 11.99 MB

Chemical Process Equipment - Selection & Design
http://rapidshare.de/files/20922173/...and_Design.rar 35.97 MB

Environmental Engineering
http://rapidshare.de/files/20922522/...__4th_ed._.rar 8.13 MB

The MATHEMATICA Book
http://rapidshare.de/files/20922969/...__5th_ed._.rar 7.77 MB

Industrial Waste Treatment Handbookhttp://rapidshare.de/files/20923265/WOODARD__F.__2000_._Industrial_Waste_Tre atment_Handbook.rar 5.31 MB

Handbook of Thermodynamic Diagramshttp://rapidshare.de/files/20927174/YAWS__C._L.__1996_._Handbook_of_Thermody namic_Diagrams__4_vols._.rar 82.31 MB

Valve Selection Handbook
http://rapidshare.de/files/20927920/...__4th_ed._.rar 15.08 MB

Mechanical & Materials Related


ThermoChemical Process - Principles & Models
http://rapidshare.de/files/21046449/...and_Models.rar 1.59 MB

Engineering Materials
http://rapidshare.de/files/21048368/...__2_vols._.rar 20.40 MB

****l Foams - A Design Guide
http://rapidshare.de/files/21048745/...sign_Guide.rar 3.81 MB

Know & Understand CentrifugalPumps
http://rapidshare.de/files/21048993/...ugal_Pumps.rar 5.30 MB

Marine Structural Design
http://rapidshare.de/files/21049767/...l_Design .rar 8.47 MB

Practical Ship Hydronomics
http://rapidshare.de/files/21050842/... dynamics.rar 1.81 MB

Engineering Mathematics
http://rapidshare.de/files/21051025/...__4th_ed._.rar 3.79 MB

Computational Fluid Dynamics
http://rapidshare.de/files/21052513/...plications.rar 7.31 MB

Machinery Component Maintenance & Repair
http://rapidshare.de/files/21055043/...__2nd_ed._.rar 9.65 MB

Major Process Equipment - Maintenance & Repair
http://rapidshare.de/files/21057535/...2nd_ed._.ra r 13.56 MB

Improving Machinery Reliability
http://rapidshare.de/files/21058795/...__3rd_ed._.rar 13.91 MB

Designing Capable & Reliable Products
http://rapidshare.de/files/21060394/...e_Products.rar 17.21 MB

Gas Turbine Engeering
http://rapidshare.de/files/21061023/...__2nd_ed._.rar 9.28 MB

Helicopter Dynamics
http://rapidshare.de/files/21061464/...__2nd_ed._.rar 4.94 MB

****ls Reference Book
http://rapidshare.de/files/21064552/...__7th_ed._.rar 28.86 MB

Light ****ls Handbook
http://rapidshare.de/files/21064673/...s_Handbook.rar 1.47 MB

Non-Ferrous Foundryman's Handbook
http://rapidshare.de/files/21065346/...1th_ed._ .rar 7.12 MB

Ferrous Foundryman's Handbook
http://rapidshare.de/files/21065894/...s_Handbook.rar 3.69 MB

Plastics Materials
http://rapidshare.de/files/21068256/...__7th_ed._.rar 45.39 MB

Carbon Materials for Advanced Technologies
http://rapidshare.de/files/21068665/...chnologies.rar 9.38 MB

Guide to Ship Repair Estimates
http://rapidshare.de/files/21068750/..._Man-Hours.rar 0.94 MB

Physical ****llurgy
http://rapidshare.de/files/21073121/...__3_vols._.rar 57.57 MB

The Coming Materials Science
http://rapidshare.de/files/21073404/...ls_Science.rar 9.82 MB

Introduction to Space Sciences & Spacecraft Applications
http://rapidshare.de/files/21073501/...icatio ns.rar 3.68 MB

Castings - The New ****llurgy of Cast ****ls
http://rapidshare.de/files/21073781/...2nd_ ed._.rar 8.74 MB

Biaxial-Mutiaxial Fatigue & Fracture
http://rapidshare.de/files/21074044/...d_Fracture.rar 9.15 MB

Hazardous Chemicals Handbook
http://rapidshare.de/files/21074118/...__2nd_ed._.rar 1.89 MB​


----------



## nagopc (2 أكتوبر 2006)

Mechanical Engineer's Data Handbook
http://rapidshare.de/files/21074477/...a_Handbook.rar 10.74 MB

****l Machining - Theory & Applications
http://rapidshare.de/files/21074599/...plications.rar 2.42 MB

A Guide to Collision Avoidance Rules
http://rapidshare.de/files/21074700/...__6th_ed._.rar 3.10 MB

Plastics Engineering
http://rapidshare.de/files/21075205/...__3rd_ed._.rar 16.60 MB

Ship Stability for Masters & Mates
http://rapidshare.de/files/21075368/...__5th_ed._.rar 5.00 MB

Fluid Mechanics - Thermodynamics of Turbomachinery
http://rapidshare.de/files/21075455/...4th_ed._ .rar 2.67 MB

Fiber Fracture
http://rapidshare.de/files/21075707/...r_Fracture.rar 7.58 MB

Carbon Nanotubes
http://rapidshare.de/files/21075899/..._Nanotubes.rar 6.13 MB

Ship Construction
http://rapidshare.de/files/21076376/... 5th_ed._.rar

The Motor Vehicle
http://rapidshare.de/files/21076945/..._13th_ed._.rar

Handbook of Production Management Methods
http://rapidshare.de/files/21087968/...nt_Methods.rar

Advance Vehicle Technology
http://rapidshare.de/files/21088382/...__2nd_ed._.rar

Lightweight Electric Hybrid Vehicle
http://rapidshare.de/files/21088826/...cle_Design.rar

Advanced Gas Turnie Cycles
http://rapidshare.de/files/21089021/...ine_Cycles.rar 2.76 MB

Aerodynamics for Engineerng Students
http://rapidshare.de/files/21089629/...__5th_ed._.rar 9.21 MB

Seamanship Techniques
http://rapidshare.de/files/21090957/...__2nd_ed._.rar 20.40 MB

Automotive Quality Systems Handbook
http://rapidshare.de/files/21091201/...s_Handbook.rar 2.20 MB

ISO 9000 Quality Systems Handbook
http://rapidshare.de/files/21091332/...__4th_ed._.rar 2.64 MB

ISO 9000 2000 - An A-Z Guide
http://rapidshare.de/files/21091364/..._A-Z_Guide.rar 0.77 MB

Engineering Rock Mechanics
http://rapidshare.de/files/21092106/...__2_vols._.rar 16.01 MB

Aircraft Design Projects for Engineering Students
http://rapidshare.de/files/21092183/...g_Students.rar 1.97 MB

Failure Analysis Case Studies
http://rapidshare.de/files/21092632/...Studies_II.rar 8.43 MB

Membranes for Industrial Wastewater Recovery & Re-Use
http://rapidshare.de/files/21092904/...and_Re-Use.rar 5.58 MB

Engineering Interfaces in Fiber Reinforced Engineering
http://rapidshare.de/files/21093194/...Composites.rar 6.45 MB

Introduction to Power Fluid Flow
http://rapidshare.de/files/21093356/...Fluid_Flow.rar 3.52 MB

Fluid Mechanics
http://rapidshare.de/files/21094588/...2n d_ed._.rar 20.55 MB

Introduction to Continuum Mechanics
http://rapidshare.de/files/21095360/...__3rd_ed._.rar 12.18 MB

Project Planning & Control
http://rapidshare.de/files/21095807/...__4th_ed._.rar 7.15 MB

A Guide to MS Excel 2002 for Scientists & Engineers
http://rapidshare.de/files/21096151/...__3rd_ed._.rar 5.43 MB

Mechanics for Sheet ****l Forming
http://rapidshare.de/files/21096273/...__2nd_ed._.rar 1.90 MB

Mechanical Engineer's Handbook
http://rapidshare.de/files/21097319/...s_Handbook.rar 15.25 MB

Aeronautical Engineering
http://rapidshare.de/files/21097449/..._Data_Book.rar 2.00 MB

Beginning Autocad 2002
http://rapidshare.de/files/21098216/...CAD_ 2002.rar 10.85 MB

Modelling with Autocad 2002
http://rapidshare.de/files/21099053/... oCAD_2002.rar 11.71 MB

Marine Auxilliary Machinery
http://rapidshare.de/files/21101172/...__7th_ed._.rar 29.69 MB

Aircraft Structures for Engineerig Students
http://rapidshare.de/files/21102717/...3rd_ed._. rar 19.57 MB

Industrial Control Wiring Guide
http://rapidshare.de/files/21102801/...__2nd_ed._.rar 1.09 MB

Root Cause Failure Analysis
http://rapidshare.de/files/21103576/... _Analysis.rar 10.68 MB

Vibration Fundamentals
http://rapidshare.de/files/21104156/...amen tals.rar 8.84 MB

An Introduction to Predictive Maintenance
http://rapidshare.de/files/21104424/...__2nd_ed._.rar 2.52 MB

Plant Engineering Handbook
http://rapidshare.de/files/21105785/... Handbook.rar 13.85 MB

Hydroblasting & Coating Steel Structure
http://rapidshare.de/files/21106047/...Structures.rar 3.29 MB

****l Fatigue - Effects of Small Defects and Non_****llic Inclusions
http://rapidshare.de/files/21106567/...Inclusions.rar 6.76 MB

The Tribology Handbook
http://rapidshare.de/files/21108113/...__2nd_ed._.rar 16.60 MB

Statistical Process Control
http://rapidshare.de/files/21108247/...__5th_ed._.rar 2.20 MB

The Material Science of Thin Films
http://rapidshare.de/files/21109526/...Thin_Films.rar 20.35 MB

Tyre Mechanics & Vehicle Dynamics
http://rapidshare.de/files/21109924/...e_Dynamics.rar 6.64 MB

Rules of Thumb for Mechanical Engineers
http://rapidshare.de/files/21111539/..._Engineers.rar 18.11 MB

Basic Ship Theory
http://rapidshare.de/files/21111966/...__2_vols._.rar 7.08 MB

The Automotive Chassis - Engineering Priciples
http://rapidshare.de/files/21112682/...__2nd_ed._.rar 12.61 MB

Understanding Automotive Electronics
http://rapidshare.de/files/21113600/...__5th_ed._.rar 16.51 MB

Safety at Work
http://rapidshare.de/files/21114121/...6th_e d._.rar 8.76 MB

Plastics Engineered Product Design
http://rapidshare.de/files/21114691/...uct_Design.rar 9.44 MB

Robotics - Designing the Mechanisms for Automated Machinery
http://rapidshare.de/files/21115723/...__2nd_ed._.rar 9.25 MB

Ship Design for Efficiency and Economy
http://rapidshare.de/files/21115827/...__2nd_ed._.rar 1.37 MB

Methods for Monitoring & Diagnosing the Efficiency of Catalytic Converters
http://rapidshare.de/files/21116151/...Converters.rar 5.72 MB

Mechanical Engineer's Reference Book
http://rapidshare.de/files/21118756/..._12th_ed._.rar 34.59 MB

Engineering Tribology
http://rapidshare.de/files/21134578/...__2nd_ed._.rar 9.27 MB

Tribology in Machine Design
http://rapidshare.de/files/21134840/...ine_Design.rar 5.63 MB

The Science & Technology of Carbon Nanotubes
http://rapidshare.de/files/21135045/..._Nanotubes.rar 3.36 MB

Introduction to Marine Engineering
http://rapidshare.de/files/21136558/...__2nd_ed._.rar 32.19 MB

Electronic Navigation
http://rapidshare.de/files/21137248/...__3rd_ed._.rar 15.58 MB

3D Fibre Reinforced Polymer Composites
http://rapidshare.de/files/21137447/...Composites.rar 4.88 MB

Refrigeration & Airconditioning
http://rapidshare.de/files/21137603/...__3rd_ed._.rar 3.72 MB

Introduction to Naval Architecture
http://rapidshare.de/files/21138239/...__3rd_ed._.rar 17.29 MB

Mechanics & Analysis of Composite Materials
http://rapidshare.de/files/21138457/..._Materials.rar 5.57 MB

Practical Ship Designs
http://rapidshare.de/files/21139123/...p_ Design.rar 20.10 MB

TPM - A route to World Class Performance
http://rapidshare.de/files/21139461/...erformance.rar 9.35 MB

Marine Diesel Engines & Gas Turbines
http://rapidshare.de/files/21139937/...8th_ed ._.rar 12.53 MB

Practical Design of Ships & Other Floating Structures
http://rapidshare.de/files/21140446/...s__vol._1_.rar 13.47 MB

Carbon Alloys - Novel Concepts to Develop Carbon Science & Technology
http://rapidshare.de/files/21140779/...Technology.rar 9.18 MB

The Finite Element Method
http://rapidshare.de/files/21142390/...__3_vols._.rar 15.96 MB

The Theory & Design of AIr Cushion Craft
http://rapidshare.de/files/21144432/...hion_Craft.rar 43.99 MB​


----------



## nagopc (2 أكتوبر 2006)

*ج3*

Electronics & Electrical Related

Linux Embedded & Real Time Applications
http://rapidshare.de/files/21308729/...plications.rar 1.04 MB

Power Electronic Control in Electrical Systems
http://rapidshare.de/files/21308940/...al_Systems.rar 6.23 MB 

Application of Non_Linear Fibre Optics
http://rapidshare.de/files/21309076/...ber_Optics.rar 3.83 MB 

Non-Linear Fibre Optics
http://rapidshare.de/files/21309199/...__3rd_ed._.rar 2.49 MB 

Industrial Power Engineering & Applications Handbook
http://rapidshare.de/files/21310023/...Handbook.ra r 26.18 MB 

PC Troubleshooting Pocketbook
http://rapidshare.de/files/21310212/...__2nd_ed._.rar 3.32 MB 

Embedded Controller Hardware Design
http://rapidshare.de/files/21310241/...are_Design.rar 0.91 MB 

Analog Interfacing to Embedded Microprocessors
http://rapidshare.de/files/21310314/...rld_Design.rar 2.57 MB 

Embedded Microprocessor Systems - Real Worlkd Design
http://rapidshare.de/files/21310640/...__3rd_ed._.rar 11.11 MB 

Handbook of Medical Imaging Processing & Analysis
http://rapidshare.de/files/21311207/...d_Analysis.rar 19.54 MB 

Erbium Dope Fibre AMplifiers - Funda,mentals & Technology
http://rapidshare.de/files/21311946/...Technology.rar 28.60 MB

Understanding Telephone Electronics
http://rapidshare.de/files/21312179/...__4th_ed._.rar 8.58 MB 

Electrical CIcuit Theory & Technology
http://rapidshare.de/files/21312336/...__2nd_ed._.rar 5.22 MB 

Handbook of Image & Video Processing
http://rapidshare.de/files/21312989/...Processing.rar 26.62 MB 

RF CIrcuit Design
http://rapidshare.de/files/21313389/...uit_Design.rar 16.03 MB 

Guide to Digital TV
http://rapidshare.de/files/21313540/...__2nd_ed._.rar 6.55 MB

Radio & Elctronics Cookbook
http://rapidshare.de/files/21313647/... Cookbook.rar 4.54 MB 

Power Supply Cookbook
http://rapidshare.de/files/21308695/... _2nd_ed._.rar 2.53 MB 

Practical Switching Power Supply Design
http://rapidshare.de/files/21313856/...ply_Design.rar 8.37 MB

Telecommunications Demystified
http://rapidshare.de/files/21314189/... mystified.rar 2.51 MB 

Computer Busses - Design & Apllication
http://rapidshare.de/files/21314369/...pplication.rar 4.07 MB

Antenna Toolkit
http://rapidshare.de/files/21314481/...2nd _ed._.rar 4.16 MB 

RF COmponents & Circuits
http://rapidshare.de/files/21314530/...Ci rcuits.rar 1.89 MB 

Embedded FreeBSD Cookbook
http://rapidshare.de/files/21314549/...Cook book.rar 0.70 MB 

Neural & Fuzzy Logic Control of Drives & POwer Systems
http://rapidshare.de/files/21314625/..._System s.rar 1.90 MB 

CMOS IC Layout - Concepts, Methodologies & Tools
http://rapidshare.de/files/21314818/..._and_Tools.rar 7.79 MB 

Introduction to Fibre Optics
http://rapidshare.de/files/21314881/...__2nd_ed._.rar 2.04 MB 

Battery Reference Book
http://rapidshare.de/files/21315528/...__3rd_ed._.rar 27.50 MB 

High Frequenmcy & Microwave Engineering
http://rapidshare.de/files/21315870/...ngineering.rar 14.32 MB

Fibre Optic Data Communications - Technological Trends & Advances
http://rapidshare.de/files/21316157/...d_Advances.rar 9.03 MB 

Handbook of Fibre Optic SData Communication
http://rapidshare.de/files/21316849/...__2nd_ed._.rar 30.65 MB 

Electric Vehicle Battery Systems
http://rapidshare.de/files/21316871/...ry_Systems.rar 0.95 MB 

The Digital COnsumer Technology Handbook
http://rapidshare.de/files/21317233/...y_Handbook.rar 17.21 MB 

Tunable Lasers Handbook
http://rapidshare.de/files/21317396/...Han dbook.rar 7.76 MB 

WDM Technologies - ACtive Optical Components
http://rapidshare.de/files/21321156/...Components.rar 12.20 MB

Radio Frequency Transistors - Principles & Practical Applications
http://rapidshare.de/files/21321305/... 2nd_ed._.rar 6.77 MB

Designing Ebedded Internet Devices
http://rapidshare.de/files/21321394/...et_Devices.rar 3.44 MB 

Fibre Optic Cabling
http://rapidshare.de/files/21321449/... 2nd_ed._.rar 2.72 MB 

Handbook Digital SIgnal Processing
http://rapidshare.de/files/21322178/...plications.rar 28.92 MB 

Observers in COntrol Systems
http://rapidshare.de/files/21322294/...ical_Guide.rar 4.01 MB 

Adaptive Control Systems
http://rapidshare.de/files/21322348/..._System s.rar 2.06 MB 

Newnes Interfacing Companion
http://rapidshare.de/files/21322414/..._Companion.rar 3.30 MB 

Introduction to Statstical Pattern Recognition
http://rapidshare.de/files/21322588/...2nd_ed._.r ar 6.27 MB

The Art of Designing Embedded Systems
http://rapidshare.de/files/21322840/...ed_Systems.rar 10.13 MB 

Miltimedia Communications - Directions & Innovations
http://rapidshare.de/files/21323711/...nnovations.rar 34.20 MB 

Modern Dictionary of Electronics
http://rapidshare.de/files/21324476/...__7th_ed._.rar 29.56 MB 

Essential JAva for Scientist & Engineers
http://rapidshare.de/files/21324525/..._Engineers.rar 1.58 MB 

The JP Transformer Book
http://rapidshare.de/files/21324671/..._12th_ed._.rar 5.16 MB 

Analog Circuits Cookbook
http://rapidshare.de/files/21324741/...__2nd_ed._.rar 1.76 MB 

Practical Radio Frequency Handbook
http://rapidshare.de/files/21324800/...__3rd_ed._.rar 1.89 MB 

Video Demystified - A Handbook for the Digital Engineer
http://rapidshare.de/files/21324964/...3r d_ed._.rar 5.07 MB 

Dictionary of Video & Television Technology
http://rapidshare.de/files/21325022/...Technology.rar 1.45 MB 

Introduction to Medical Electronics Applications
http://rapidshare.de/files/21325215/...plications.rar 7.18 MB 

Optical Fibre Telecommnication III
http://rapidshare.de/files/21326185/...__2_vols._.rar 28.97 MB 

Optical Fibre Telecommnication III
http://rapidshare.de/files/21327356/...__2_vols._.rar 33.46 MB 

Fibre Bragg Gratings
http://rapidshare.de/files/21328363/...Gratings .rar 29.25 MB 

Mixed Signal & DSP Design Techniques
http://rapidshare.de/files/21328512/...Techniques.rar 3.93 MB 

RF & Microwave Radiation Safety Handbook
http://rapidshare.de/files/21328672/...__2nd_ed._.rar 4.24 MB 

Radar Systems Peak Detection & Tracking
http://rapidshare.de/files/21328734/...d_Tracking.rar 1.98 MB 

High Voltage Engineering - Fundamentals
http://rapidshare.de/files/21328875/...__2nd_ed._.rar 4.14 MB 

Electrical Engineering Reference Book
http://rapidshare.de/files/21329879/..._16th_ed._.rar 28.39 MB

Telecommunications Circuits & Technology
http://rapidshare.de/files/21330385/...Technology.rar 2.20 MB 

A Wavelet Tour of Signal Processing
http://rapidshare.de/files/21333361/...__2nd_ed._.rar 18.94 MB

Op Amps for Everyone
http://rapidshare.de/files/21333448/...Everyone .rar 2.09 MB

Third Generation CDMA Systems for Enhanced data Services
http://rapidshare.de/files/21333754/...a_Services.rar 7.72 MB

Practical Handbook of Photovoltaics - Fundamentals & Applications
http://rapidshare.de/files/21334373/...plications.rar 16.39 MB

Bebop to the Boolean Boogie
http://rapidshare.de/files/21335174/...__2nd_ed._.rar 21.88 MB

Power Electronics Handbook
http://rapidshare.de/files/21335693/...__3rd_ed._.rar 12.19 MB 

Electrical Installations in Hazardous Area
http://rapidshare.de/files/21336850/...dous_Areas.rar 28.37 MB 

Feature Extraction & Image Processing
http://rapidshare.de/files/21339068/...Processing.rar 3.11 MB 

Programmable COntrollers - An Engineer's Guide
http://rapidshare.de/files/21339917/...__3rd_ed._.rar 17.90 MB

Troubleshooting Analog Circuits
http://rapidshare.de/files/21340525/...h_Circuits.rar 11.48 MB

Power Electronics Handbook
http://rapidshare.de/files/21341543/... Handbook.rar 20.68 MB 

Fuzzy Controllers
http://rapidshare.de/files/21341673/...ontrollers.rar 3.00 MB

Building A Successful Board Test Strategy
http://rapidshare.de/files/21342729/...__2nd_ed._.rar 20.61 MB

Photoreeactive Organic Thin Films
http://rapidshare.de/files/21345010/...Thin_Films.rar 31.76 MB 

Audio Power AMplifier Design Handbook
http://rapidshare.de/files/21345202/...__3rd_ed._.rar 3.83 MB

Audio & Hi-Fi Handbook
http://rapidshare.de/files/21345360/...__3rd_ed._.rar 3.74 MB 

Sensors & Transducers
http://rapidshare.de/files/21345426/...__3rd_ed._.rar 1.32 MB 

Digital Signal Processing
http://rapidshare.de/files/21346724/...i entists.rar 16.65 MB

SMT Soldering Handbook - Surface Mount Technology
http://rapidshare.de/files/21346823/...__2nd_ed._.rar 2.10 MB 

Intellignt Communication Systems
http://rapidshare.de/files/21347627/...on_Systems.rar 14.69 MB 

OpAMps - Design, Application, & Troubleshooting
http://rapidshare.de/files/21348883/...__2nd_ed._.rar 23.04 MB 

Pattern Recognition
http://rapidshare.de/files/21349366/...__2nd_ed._.rar 10.14 MB 

Engineering Digital Design
http://rapidshare.de/files/21351504/...__2nd_ed._.rar 39.70 MB 

Newsnes Data Communications Pocket Book
http://rapidshare.de/files/21351545/...__4th_ed._.rar 0.86 MB 

CE Conformity MArking & New APproach Directive
http://rapidshare.de/files/21351629/...Directives.rar 1.64 MB 

Newnes Guide to Television & Video Technology
http://rapidshare.de/files/21352113/...3rd_ed._.ra r 8.62 MB 

Programming Microcontrollers
http://rapidshare.de/files/21352479/...__2nd_ed._.rar 6.60 MB 

Fabricating Printed Circuit Boards
http://rapidshare.de/files/21352549/...uit_Boards.rar 1.39 MB 

DSP Integrated Circuits
http://rapidshare.de/files/21353541/...Cir cuits.rar 19.44 MB 

Newnes Electrical Engineer's Handbook
http://rapidshare.de/files/21354374/...s_Handbook.rar 15.47 MB

Analog Circuit Design - Art Science & Personalities
http://rapidshare.de/files/21355358/...sonalities.rar 18.82 MB

The AR & Science of Analog Circuit Design
http://rapidshare.de/files/21357527/...uit_Design.rar 23.07 MB 

EMC for Product Designers
http://rapidshare.de/files/21357692/...__3rd_ed._.rar 3.25 MB 

Analog & Digital FIlter Design
http://rapidshare.de/files/21357993/...__2nd_ed._.rar 5.43 MB 

Newnes Radio & RF Engineering Pocket Book
http://rapidshare.de/files/21358088/...__3rd_ed._.rar 1.61 MB

Introduction to Information Optics
http://rapidshare.de/files/21359596/...ion_Optics.rar 30.12 MB​


----------



## nagopc (2 أكتوبر 2006)

*ج4*

Fracture Mechanics
http://rapidshare.de/files/22813750/..._Mechanics.rar 3.77 MB

Elementary Engineering - Fracture Mechanics
http://rapidshare.de/files/22815056/...echani cs.rar 15.09 MB 

Fatigue Testing - Analysis, Theory & Practice
http://rapidshare.de/files/22815460/... _Practice.rar 4.89 MB 

Finite Elements for Non_Linear Continua Structures
http://rapidshare.de/files/22816076/..._1997__4AH.rar 2.47 MB

Tutorials in Finite Element Analysis Using MSC-Patran-Nastran
http://rapidshare.de/files/22816116/...known__4AH.rar 0.67 MB

Tutorials in Finite Method using PRO Engineer & ANSYS
http://rapidshare.de/files/22816148/..._ANSYS_4AH.rar 0.32 MB 

Structural Analysis
http://rapidshare.de/files/22816808/...__MSC__4AH.rar 1.81 MB

Finite Element Method - Boundary Element Method - Course Notes 2003
http://rapidshare.de/files/22818484/...otes_2003_.rar 0.80 MB

Fundamentals of Computational Fluid Dynamics 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22818667/..._1999__4AH.rar 3.68 MB

Finite Element Method - Boundary Element Method - Course Notes 2001
http://rapidshare.de/files/22818740/..._2001__4AH.rar 0.95 MB

Fixed Grid Finite Element Analysis in Structural Design & Optimisation
http://rapidshare.de/files/22818759/...tion_4AH.ra r 0.22 MB

Finite Element Method Programming with MAthematica - Airplane Design 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22818806/...t es__4AH.rar 0.84 MB

Engineering - Structural ANSYS Tutorials
http://rapidshare.de/files/22820934/...ials.part4.rar 44.77 MB 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22825163/...ials.part3.rar 97.66 MB 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22828444/...ials.part2.rar 97.66 MB 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22831191/...ials.part1.rar 97.66 MB 

The Finite Element Method Using Matlab
http://rapidshare.de/files/22831240/... nd_Ed_4AH.rar 1.02 MB 

Finite Element Method Volumes 1, 2, 3
http://rapidshare.de/files/22832690/..._2000__4AH.rar 54.93 MB 

Finite Element Methods - Lectures
http://rapidshare.de/files/22832715/..._1998__4AH.rar 1.11 MB 

Introduction to Fluid Mechanics
http://rapidshare.de/files/22833145/..._1999__4AH.rar 16.41 MB

Foundation of Fluid Mechanics
http://rapidshare.de/files/22833543/...hanics_4AH.rar 1.65 MB 

Fluid MEchanics
http://rapidshare.de/files/22834154/...__v2 _4AH.rar 25.08 MB 

Fluid Mechanics Course Notes
http://rapidshare.de/files/22834255/...tes__ 4AH.rar 3.71 MB

Chemical Engineering Fluid MEchanics
http://rapidshare.de/files/22834355/..._2001__4AH.rar 3.93 MB 

Foundations of FLuid MEchanics
http://rapidshare.de/files/22834438/...hanics_4AH.rar 3.44 MB 

Fluid MEchanics
http://rapidshare.de/files/22835030/...002__4 AH.rar 25.43 MB 

Inetrmediate Fluid Mechanics
http://rapidshare.de/files/22835794/...Notes__4AH.rar 33.96 MB 

A Course in Fluid Emchanics with Vector Field Theory
http://rapidshare.de/files/22835824/..._2000__4AH.rar 1.17 MB 

Encyclopedia of Forensic Sciences
http://rapidshare.de/files/22837632/..._2000__4AH.rar 36.91 MB

Controlling HVAC
http://rapidshare.de/files/22837651/...lling_HVAC.pdf 0.57 MB 

US Army Mechanical Design HVAC
http://rapidshare.de/files/22837657/...Army_1991_.pdf 0.14 MB

US Army Refrigeration & Airconditioning IV Equipment Cooling
http://rapidshare.de/files/22837773/...US_Army_ .pdf 5.53 MB 

Fundamentals of Heating Ventilating and Airconditioning
http://rapidshare.de/files/22837918/...310__4A H.pdf 8.03 MB

Refrigeration & Airconditioning
http://rapidshare.de/files/22838488/...Graw_Hill_.pdf 27.64 MB 

HVAC Fundamentals Handbook
http://rapidshare.de/files/22839377/...book_4 AH.pdf 42.96 MB 

HVAC Applications Handbook
http://rapidshare.de/files/22840150/...book_4 AH.pdf 36.28 MB 

Fundamentals of Energy in Building
http://rapidshare.de/files/22840888/...9 97__4AH.rar 2.62 MB 

US Air Force HAVC
http://rapidshare.de/files/22840940/...-_HVAC_4AH.rar 2.52 MB

ASHRAE 2001 - HVAC Fundamentals HAndbook
http://rapidshare.de/files/22842749/...book_4 AH.rar 82.11 MB 

US Army - Basic Hydraulic Systems
http://rapidshare.de/files/22842788/...ents_4A H.doc 1.57 MB 

Hydraulic Fluids
http://rapidshare.de/files/22842978/..._1996__4AH.rar 7.36 MB 

Time Management
http://rapidshare.de/files/22843039/...003__4AH. pdf 2.79 MB 

Software Project Management
http://rapidshare.de/files/22843455/..._Hill__4AH.rar 18.06 MB 

Management 101 - Five Functions of Management
http://rapidshare.de/files/22843460/...gement_4AH.pdf 0.26 MB

Six Sigma in Non-Manufacturing
http://rapidshare.de/files/22843463/...turing_4AH.pdf 0.04 MB 

Comprehensive Intellectual Capital Management
http://rapidshare.de/files/22843545/..._2003__4AH.pdf 3.01 MB 

Past & Future of Information Systems
http://rapidshare.de/files/22843616/..._2004__4AH.pdf 3.04 MB

The Manager's Guide to Performance Review
http://rapidshare.de/files/22843855/..._2003__4AH.pdf 9.33 MB 

Beginner's Guide to Advanced Marketing
http://rapidshare.de/files/22843863/... 2000__4AH.pdf 0.22 MB 

Quality Beyond Six Sigma
http://rapidshare.de/files/22843896/..._2003__4AH.pdf 0.93 MB 

Essentials of Management
http://rapidshare.de/files/22843956/..._2003__4AH.pdf 1.97 MB 

Six Sigma Managers
http://rapidshare.de/files/22843971/...-Hill__4AH.pdf 0.35 MB 

What is Design for Six Sigma
http://rapidshare.de/files/22843976/...-Hill__4AH.pdf 0.12 MB 

Project Management Methodologies
http://rapidshare.de/files/22844229/..._2003__4AH.chm 4.88 MB 

The Power of Six Sigma
http://rapidshare.de/files/22844355/..._Sigma_4AH.pdf 0.06 MB 

Six Sigma Team Dynamics
http://rapidshare.de/files/22844766/..._2003__4AH.pdf 0.97 MB 

Principles of Research
http://rapidshare.de/files/22844768/...search_4AH.pdf 0.01 MB 

Patent, Copyright, & Trademark
http://rapidshare.de/files/22844930/..._2003__4AH.chm 6.29 MB

Engineering Stastics Handbook
http://rapidshare.de/files/22845029/...002_ _4AH.pdf 3.68 MB 

Risk Management & Capital Adequacy
http://rapidshare.de/files/22845561/..._2003__4AH.pdf 3.71 MB

Strategic Information Management
http://rapidshare.de/files/22845653/..._2003__4AH.pdf 3.59 MB 

The Evolutionary Project Manager's Handbook
http://rapidshare.de/files/22845717/..._2002__4AH.pdf 0.80 MB 

Six Sigma Business Scorecard
http://rapidshare.de/files/22846181/..._2004__4AH.pdf 2.43 MB

Project Management
http://rapidshare.de/files/22846332/...002__4 AH.pdf 3.40 MB 

Project Management Jumpstart
http://rapidshare.de/files/22846421/...00 3__4AH.chm 2.64 MB 

Building the Data Warehouse
http://rapidshare.de/files/22846532/..._2003__4AH.pdf 4.11 MB

Fundamentals of Project Management
http://rapidshare.de/files/22846583/..._1995__4AH.pdf 1.42 MB 

Budgeting for Managers
http://rapidshare.de/files/22846830/...00 3__4AH.pdf 8.52 MB

Project Management Practitioner's Handbook
http://rapidshare.de/files/22847170/..._1998__4AH.pdf 2.49 MB 

Death by Meeting - A Leadership FaBLE
http://rapidshare.de/files/22847197/..._2003__4AH.chm 0.59 MB 

IT Project Management
http://rapidshare.de/files/22847956/...Wiley__4AH.pdf 9.92 MB 

Six Sigma Tool Navigator - The MAster Guide for Teams
http://rapidshare.de/files/22849012/...003__4 AH.chm 36.54 MB 

Facilities Engineering Management Manual
http://rapidshare.de/files/22849083/..._1999__4AH.pdf 0.12 MB

Economics - Teh Management Bible
http://rapidshare.de/files/22849158/...005__4AH.p df 2.29 MB 

Statistical Process Control
http://rapidshare.de/files/22849481/..._2003__4AH.pdf 2.73 MB 

The Six Sigma Way
http://rapidshare.de/files/22849535/...000__4A H.pdf 1.29 MB 

The Six Sigma Project Planner
http://rapidshare.de/files/22850339/..._2003__4AH.pdf 2.20 MB

Finance for the Non-Financial Manager
http://rapidshare.de/files/22850477/...003__4AH .pdf 2.86 MB 

The Active Manger's Toolkit
http://rapidshare.de/files/22850531/..._2003__4AH.pdf 1.69 MB 

Radical Project Management
http://rapidshare.de/files/22850657/..._2002__4AH.chm 3.87 MB 

Six Sigma Continual Improvement for Businesses
http://rapidshare.de/files/22850922/...003__4AH .pdf 2.71 MB 

The Portable MBA in Project Management
http://rapidshare.de/files/22851008/..._2003__4AH.pdf 2.14 MB 

Leaning into Six Sigma 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22851400/...00 3__4AH.pdf 0.57 MB 

PM Glossary
http://rapidshare.de/files/22851424/..._2000__4AH.chm 0.75 MB

Effective Project Management
http://rapidshare.de/files/22851784/...00 3__4AH.chm 7.66 MB​


----------



## nagopc (2 أكتوبر 2006)

*ج5*

Manufacturing
Manufacturing
=============

Welding Manual - Basics of Gas, Arc, MIG, TIG, & Plasma Welding & Cutting
http://rapidshare.de/files/22936701/...es199__4AH.pdf 10.04 MB

Springer Handbook of Nanotechnology
http://rapidshare.de/files/22938608/..._2003__4AH.rar 51.62 MB

Fabricators & Erectors Guide to Welded Steel Cobnstruction
http://rapidshare.de/files/22938664/...g1999__4AH.pdf 0.86 MB

ESAB Welding Handbook - Filler Materials for Manual & Automatic Welding
http://rapidshare.de/files/22939166/...d_ESB__4AH.pdf 13.80 MB

Guidelines to Gas Tunsten Arc Welding
http://rapidshare.de/files/22939275/...21599__4AH.pdf 2.59 MB

Manufacturing Engineer's Reference Handbook
http://rapidshare.de/files/22941825/...n1993__4AH.pdf 68.93 MB

Computer Numerical Control Programming Basics
http://rapidshare.de/files/22941883/...s1999__4AH.pdf 1.19 MB

Computer Aided Design, Engineering & Manufacturing _ Optimization Methods
http://rapidshare.de/files/22942379/..._2001__4AH.rar 11.53 MB

Welding Materials Handbook - Weling Materials & Techniques for the SEABEE Welder
http://rapidshare.de/files/22942719/...99 1__4AH.rar 0.77 MB

US Army Welding Manual
http://rapidshare.de/files/22943287/...Manual_4AH.pdf 14.05 MB

CNC Programming
http://rapidshare.de/files/22943397/...amming_4AH.pdf 0.23 MB

Lean Manufacturing & The Environment (US Environmental Protection Agency)
http://rapidshare.de/files/22943412/...SEP__4 AH.pdf 0.38 MB

US Army Welding Operations Parts I & II
http://rapidshare.de/files/22936357/...OD1651_4AH.pdf 3.11 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/22943507/...IOD165_4AH.pdf 2.13 MB

Mathematics
===========

Handbook of Mathematical Functions
http://rapidshare.de/files/22994671/...97 0__4AH.rar 58.72 MB

Schaum's Differential Equations Crash Course
http://rapidshare.de/files/22948830/..._2003__4AH.pdf 6.51 MB

Introduction to Differential Topology
http://rapidshare.de/files/22948854/...s_UNY__4AH.pdf 0.36 MB

Dictionary of Classical Theoretical Mathematics
http://rapidshare.de/files/22948942/..._2001__4AH.pdf 1.93 MB

Mathematical Methods of Engineering Analysis
http://rapidshare.de/files/22948970/..._2000__4AH.pdf 0.47 MB

Dictionary of Analysis - Calculus & Differential Equations
http://rapidshare.de/files/22949103/...000__4A H.rar 2.52 MB

Harmonic Analysis & Partial Differential Equations
http://rapidshare.de/files/22949170/...ations_4AH.pdf 1.16 MB

Engineering Statistics Handbook
http://rapidshare.de/files/22949599/..._2003__4AH.pdf 10.38 MB

Introduction to Stochastic Differential Differential Equations
http://rapidshare.de/files/22949686/...tes_ _4AH.pdf 0.95 MB

Trigonometry Demystified
http://rapidshare.de/files/22952672/... 003__4AH.pdf 67.17 MB 

A First Course on Wavelets
http://rapidshare.de/files/22952957/... 996__4AH.rar 4.75 MB 

Algebra Demystified
http://rapidshare.de/files/22992263/...3__ 4AH2x.rar 1.33 MB

Linear Algebra
http://rapidshare.de/files/22954070/...971__4AH ..pdf 20.06 MB

Encyclopedic Dictionary of Mathematics
http://rapidshare.de/files/22958979/..._4AH.part1.rar 97.66 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/22961486/..._4AH.part2.rar 57.30 MB

Schaums Outlines for Advanced Calculus
http://rapidshare.de/files/22972213/..._2002__4AH.pdf 7.78 MB

Dictionary of Algebra, Arithmetic and Trigonometry
http://rapidshare.de/files/22972532/..._2001__4AH.pdf 3.89 MB

Understanding Regression Analysis
http://rapidshare.de/files/22972676/..._1986__4AH.pdf 3.62 MB

Discrete Fourier Transform
http://rapidshare.de/files/22972814/...nsform_4AH.PDF 0.33 MB

Basic Elements of Real Analysis
http://rapidshare.de/files/22972877/..._1998__4AH.pdf 1.24 MB

Fundamentals of Probability & Statistics for Engineers
http://rapidshare.de/files/22973116/..._2004__4AH.pdf 5.25 MB 

Concise Encylcopedia of Mathematics Volumes 1-4
http://rapidshare.de/files/22978238/..._1999__4AH.pdf 77.05 MB 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22982915/..._1999__4AH.pdf 76.48 MB 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22986380/..._1999__4AH.pdf 76.69 MB 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22992189/..._1999__4AH.pdf 72.54 MB 

Standard Mathematical Tables & Formulas
http://rapidshare.de/files/22945647/..._2003__4AH.rar 12.13 MB

Mechanical Analysis & Design
============================

Advances in Mechanical Ventilation
http://rapidshare.de/files/22995029/...tion_4AH.p df 0.31 MB

Analysis and Design of Flight Vehicles Structures
http://rapidshare.de/files/22996505/...ctures_4AH.pdf 44.16 MB

Design for Construction
http://rapidshare.de/files/22996586/...itute__4AH.pdf 2.43 MB

Structural Elements Design Manual
http://rapidshare.de/files/22996831/..._1990__4AH.pdf 7.66 MB

Engineering Design and Liquid Process Piping
http://rapidshare.de/files/22996888/..._Corp__4AH.pdf 1.59 MB

FAG Bearings
http://rapidshare.de/files/22997425/...arings_4AH.rar 17.27 MB

Mechanical ENgineering Vehicle Design
http://rapidshare.de/files/22997445/...Notes__4AH.doc 0.34 MB

Structural And Stress Analysis
http://rapidshare.de/files/22999328/..._1996__4AH.rar 20.57 MB

How & Why Machines Work
http://rapidshare.de/files/22999512/...s_Work_4AH.rar 5.76 MB

Illustrated Sourcebook of Mechanical Components
http://rapidshare.de/files/23001945/..._2000__4AH.rar 70.87 MB

Structural Engineering Analysis - Desiogn I-V
http://rapidshare.de/files/23002226/...Notes__4AH.pdf 2.11 MB 

Mechanisms & Mechanical Devices Sourcebook
http://rapidshare.de/files/23002869/..._2001__4AH.rar 18.85 MB

Engineering Tribology
http://rapidshare.de/files/22995017/..._2001__4AH.pdf 9.27 MB


Mechanics - Statics & Dynamics
==============================

Classical Mechanics
http://rapidshare.de/files/23011866/..._2000__4AH.rar 43.62 MB

Advanced Engineering Dynamics
http://rapidshare.de/files/23005172/... 997__4AH.pdf 9.68 MB

Introduction to Mechanics & Symmetry
http://rapidshare.de/files/23005348/..._1998__4AH.pdf 2.90 MB

Elementary Mechanics & Thermodynamics
http://rapidshare.de/files/23011896/...mics _4AH.rar 0.88 MB

Solutions Manual for Mechanics & Thermodynamics
http://rapidshare.de/files/23005477/...namics_4AH.pdf 0.56 MB

Introduction to Statics & Dynamics
http://rapidshare.de/files/23005940/..._2000__4AH.rar 11.03 MB

Classical Mechanics
http://rapidshare.de/files/23011921/..._1999__4AH.rar 0.56 MB

Structure & Interpretation of Classical Mechanics
http://rapidshare.de/files/23003289/..._2000__4AH.pdf 10.43 MB 


Mechanics & Science of Materials
================================

Enginering Materials 1
http://rapidshare.de/files/23012681/...996__4AH2x.rar 10.50 MB

Enginering Materials 2
http://rapidshare.de/files/23013113/...998__4AH2x.rar 9.90 MB

Dictionary of Material Science & High energy Physics
http://rapidshare.de/files/23006953/..._2001__4AH.pdf 4.09 MB

Applied Materials Science
http://rapidshare.de/files/23006990/...001__4A H.pdf 1.56 MB

Mechanics of Materials Vol. 1
http://rapidshare.de/files/23008144/..._1997__4AH.pdf 38.89 MB

Mechanics of MAterials Vol.2
http://rapidshare.de/files/23008827/..._1997__4AH.pdf 23.88 MB

Dynamic Mechanical Analysis
http://rapidshare.de/files/23008915/...999__4AH. rar 3.08 MB

Materials Science & Engineering - Mechanics of Materials
http://rapidshare.de/files/23009062/..._1999__4AH.rar 5.01 MB

Concise Dictionary of Material Science
http://rapidshare.de/files/23013253/...999__4AH2x.rar 3.26 MB

Elasticity Theory Applications & Numerics
http://rapidshare.de/files/23013467/...4__4AH2x. rar 6.18 MB

Crystal Growth Technology
http://rapidshare.de/files/23012372/...3__ 4AH2x.rar 13.53 MB



Mechanical Engineering ebooks



EBOOK ******* LIST



http://rapidshare.de/files/24237794/list.txt.html



http://rapidshare.de/files/24201801/...art01.rar.html 90.60 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/24207410/...art02.rar.html 90.60 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/24212454/...art03.rar.html 90.60 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/24217538/...art04.rar.html 90.60 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/24221536/...art05.rar.html 90.60 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/24224538/...art06.rar.html 90.60 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/24195395/...art07.rar.html 63.32 MB
​


----------



## nagopc (2 أكتوبر 2006)

*ج6*

Extractive ****llurgy of Copper, 4th Edition
W.G.L. Davenport M. King M. Schlesinger A.K. Biswas &dagger | ISBN: 0124680410 | File Type : PDF | Size : 5.61 Mb | 452 pages 

http://www.uploading.com/?get=XSK4I4MR


Third Generation CDMA Systems for Enhanced Data ServicesGiridhar D. Mandyam Jersey Lai | ISBN: 0080440290 | File Type : PDF | Size : 7.51 Mb | 300 pages 

http://www.uploading.com/?get=X9DK0CKQ

Computational Flow Modeling for Chemical Reactor Engineering (Process Systems Engineering) Vivek V. Ranade | ISBN: 0125769601 | File Type : PDF | Size : 7.37 Mb | 600 pages

http://www.uploading.com/?get=1KYVQMO2

Engineering Materials Volume 1 D R H JONES Jones David R. H. D. R. H. Jones | ISBN: 0750630817 | File Type : PDF | Size : 10.21 Mb | 320 pages

http://www.uploading.com/?get=YHS1QP1G

Foseco Non-Ferrous Foundryman's HandbookJohn R. Brown | ISBN: 0750642866 | File Type : PDF | Size : 6.99 Mb | 304 pages

http://www.uploading.com/?get=UXWW3A7O

Crystallization 
J. W. MULLIN John W. Mullin | ISBN: 0750648333 | File Type : PDF | Size : 5.57 Mb | 600 pages

http://www.uploading.com/?get=I2SB3IM5

Ship ConstructionDavid J. Eyres D. J. Eyres | ISBN: 0750648872 | File Type : PDF | Size : 6.94 Mb | 355 pages

http://www.uploading.com/?get=9BJFNVWW

Automotive Computer Controlled Systems Allan W. Bonnick | ISBN: 0750650893 | File Type : PDF | Size : 6.62 Mb | 272 pages

http://www.uploading.com/?get=DJOQ51ZW

Advanced Control Engineering Roland Burns R. Burns | ISBN: 0750651008 | File Type : PDF | Size : 2.08 Mb | 464 pages

http://www.uploading.com/?get=6Q3I9T3A

Tyre and Vehicle Dynamics Hans B. Pacejka | ISBN: 0750651415 | File Type : PDF | Size : 5.87 Mb | 627 pages

http://www.uploading.com/?get=RTIJRY6C

all passwords : www.blueportal.org​


----------



## mos (26 أكتوبر 2006)

المهندس هشام الموقر
حاولت تنزيل عدد من كتب ادارة المشروعات وتظهر الرسالة
File Not Found
مع الشكر


----------



## alaahassan135 (28 أكتوبر 2006)

حاولت تنزيل عدد من كتب ادارة المشروعات وتظهر الرسالة
File Not Found
مع الشكر


----------



## alaraby712 (2 نوفمبر 2006)

برده نفس المشكله حصلت معايا

ولكن جزاك الله خيرا

ويرجي تحديث الروابط


----------



## صابر دياب (4 نوفمبر 2006)

نفس المشكلة حصلت معي


----------



## arch_hleem (7 نوفمبر 2006)

ارجو تحديث الروابط


----------



## ريم123 (7 نوفمبر 2006)

حاولت تنزيل عدد من كتب ادارة المشروعات وتظهر الرسالة
File Not Found
مع الشكر


----------



## عرب (8 نوفمبر 2006)

شاكر و مقدر


----------



## djilali_usto (18 ديسمبر 2006)

*djilali_usto*

'':76:meme probleme''file no found


----------



## خرير شيروانى (19 فبراير 2007)

حصل نفس المشكلة معي ايضا...


----------



## فلزاوي (6 أبريل 2007)

thanx very much


----------



## mah9405 (13 أبريل 2007)

شكرررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## HHM (14 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## elbarmoh (14 أغسطس 2007)

:14: جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## rafidalashor (8 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووور اخوووووووووووووووي


----------



## eng_momd (8 أكتوبر 2007)

حصل نفس المشكلة معي ايضا...


----------



## أثير جبار (31 أكتوبر 2007)

المشكلة موجودة لحد الأن ولا يوجد حل لهل
كذلك لم يتم معرفة كيفية التنزيل من الموقع mid


----------



## مهندس مصر (31 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
اخى لك جزيل الشكر على هذا المجهود الكبير الروابط قد تم مسحها . فبرجاء تجديد الروابط 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ayham87 (4 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ليف فاهم (5 نوفمبر 2007)

thank you, well done


----------



## agaaaas (6 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيكم على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## منصورحسين المسبحي (12 نوفمبر 2007)

الله يهديك؟؟
انت عاوز تزيد من رصيدك في الموقع ولكن الملفات كلها حاولت انزلها ولكن للاسف
و جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## منصورحسين المسبحي (12 نوفمبر 2007)

اخي العزيز لما لا تجدد الروابط لانه تم مسحها ,ومجهود كبير


----------



## alimechanism (14 نوفمبر 2007)

problems "file not found"


----------



## Mohannad_3 (16 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء . ولكن الرابط التالي لا يعمل 
Handbook of Production Management Methods
http://rapidshare.de/files/21087968/...nt_Methods.rar

هل يوجد فضلا رابط آخر؟


----------



## جيلاسي (16 ديسمبر 2007)

I had the same problem "file not found


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (17 ديسمبر 2007)

تم اقفال الموضوع

حرصا على وقت الاخوة الاعضاء
الذين يبحثون في الروابط

وتم ارسال رسالة الى اخونا الفاضل المعطاء م هشام سمير 
حتى يتمكن من تجديد الروابط

وننتظر من اخونا الكريم تجديد الروابط


----------

